# Is this prolapse? Cystocele? Or just normal? Embarrassed-help



## shells_n_cheese (Jun 8, 2009)

I am 4 months PP, and yesterday I have noticed when I was lightly bearing down to urinate, my urethra bulges out, and when I put my finger in my vagina just to see what was happening--there was a BULGE coming out in the vagina and down towards the opening.

I just looked in a mirror as I pushed, and saw the bulge coming out. It didn't fully exit the vagina, but it was definitely noticeable and was at the opening.

Is this normal? All the symptoms I have sound almost like a Cystocele. I have trouble emptying my bladder all the way. Sometimes I feel like I am peeing multiple times in 1 hr. I think I leak little drops now and then. When I bear down I feel like somethings coming out.

This was my first vaginal birth (my 1st child was a c/s) I had a HBAC--DD was 8lb 14oz. She had Shoulder Dystocia. Stuck for 4 minutes--it was pretty traumatic. They basically tore her out of me. I notice the bulge is at the fromt of my vagaina--near the pubic bone..the pubic bone where my daughter's shoulder was stuck. Makes me wonder if the SD had anything to do with this.









Needless to say I was digusted at what I saw in the mirror just now. Not to mention embarassed. I am afraid to tell DH. What should I do? Should I call my MW at the birth center? (they do GYN care) Part of me is thinking I am overreacting. Does this sound normal after birth?

I hope I posted in the right place. Wasn't sure where to post this.


----------



## olive&pimiento (May 15, 2006)

What you are describing sounds like a minor cystocele, which is very common after giving birth, even without the tissue trauma of a SD. You should give your midwives a call. They will probably be able to recommend a pelvic floor specialist who can help. There is also a web site called "whole woman" that is a great resource for info on pelvic floor issues. I realize how distressing this must be for you, but as I said, it is very common and just not something woman talk about. Please be gentle with yourself and be proud of your accomplishment. Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## AzariaJordan (Mar 21, 2007)

Yes, it sounds like a cystocele. The whole woman website is fantastic. Some focused pelvic floor exercises are often really, really effective. I have seen downright miracles after vigilance with exercises and nutrition (surgery had been recommended as the only option). I have found through working with lots of women that generally speaking we seem to have a natural inclination to tighten up that which is closest to the floor...so for bladder prolapses, engaging gravity by being face down with your head lower than your legs and doing different kegal type exercises can be really effective. Kids slides often are perfect


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

There's a huge long thread for mamas with Pelvic Organ Prolapse here at mdc. The last few pages have an information recap (since it is such a long thread) that includes websites, books, exercises, treatment options, etc for women with POP.

I had a similar birth experience (~4minute long shoulder dystocia ending in a 4th degree tear for me) and similar bladder and uterine prolapse concerns. I've found the POP thread to be a huge help, especailly as I prepare for my second vbac in the next few days. Hang in there and please... come join the thread. POP is a really hard condition to stay positive about, but once you get over the shock and meet some other women with POP it get's a LOT easier. Huge hugs (and congrats on the babe and hbac!)


----------



## kltroy (Sep 30, 2006)

Yes sounds like cystocele. I would get a referral for a physical therapist who specializes in pelvic floor dysfunction - they are worth their weight in gold! Your birth situations sound similar to mine (first was a c/s, second was a VBAC of a larger baby, compound presentation). My cystocele was pretty annoying around 3-4 months PP but now 14 months later I feel pretty "cured" - I haven't thought about mine in many months - which I owe to my PT. Don't worry - you are not broken! And as others have said, this is very common.


----------



## mama to 2 girls (Dec 11, 2006)

Sounds like my symptoms with my cystocele.....I second the POP thread....it helped me a lot...I also had a m/w teach me Maya Massage and it helped me a LOT.

Ds had SD too....10+lbs..but he was only stuck for about 2 mins...I too sometimes think that had something to do with it...I know his 15" head did help the matter any.

Try not to worry too much...I was upset at first too but with the Maya Massage and doing my kegels laying kind of upside down has helped a lot.


----------



## bedheadmaestro (Jul 22, 2008)

It could also be an urethral diverticulum. I have the exact same thing you describe, but I discovered it at 5 months pregnant and was diagnosed with a diverticulum. It was caused by the baby's pressure and weight. I thought it might go away/get smaller after the baby was born, but it did not and now I'm preparing for surgery. Diverticulums, from what I have learned in my 'journey' with mine, don't respond to anything but surgery, but can be left alone unless/until they cause problems. Not sure what makes them different from cystocele/urethrocele. Either way, it needs to get looked at!


----------



## ChristSavesAll (Mar 27, 2008)

I had this as well as my cervix hanging low for about a month after dd was born... it cleared up for the most part but I think I **** have a very mild cystocele. Just comes with the birthin territory I guess.


----------

